

Ask HN: Desperate for a HN Frontpage RSS feed  - ionwake

...which includes &quot;number of comments&quot;.<p>I don&#x27;t believe this is a complex request, yet there seem to be no RSS feeds that show this.https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnsearch.com&#x2F;bigrss - no longer supports this (and is closing down)<p>I see no way of getting a frontpage feed from its replacement - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com<p>I will even go as far as to offer $30 in bitcoin for a working feed. ( I am that desperate ).
======
DanielStraight
It's not RSS, but you may enjoy this alternate interface:

[http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/)

I have no affiliation, it's just how I read HN.

~~~
ionwake
I guess I am going to have to use a webscraper = (

Thanks for the link - they seem to have ordered their items differently?

------
ShaneCurran
I'm working on this as we speak :)

